# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Mitkl] rejoint la rdaction

## Lana.Bauer

::salut::   tous,
Merci d'accueillir chaleureusement mitkl qui rejoint l'quipe c++ avec  gbdivers
 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  pour Mitkl !

----------

